# Need help installing whirlybird please



## HeadOn (Feb 17, 2007)

G'day all

I would like to install a whirlybird on our tin roof.  I have a few questions though before i start. Any help on this matter will be greatly appreciated.

1.  Does it matter where i place the whirlybird, eg:  top of the roof or in the middle of the slope of the roof.

2. If i need to place it in the middle of the slope of the roof, would i need to make a ridge around the hole i cut to stop water dripping in from rain, or just use silicon to stop the rain from entering.

Ive done a google search on 'diy whirlybird' but cannot seem to find any useful information on this matter.

Once again any help on this matter would be greatly appreciated

cheers for now


----------



## glennjanie (Feb 17, 2007)

Hello Headon, and Welcome to the Forum:
The whirlybird may be placed wherever it will look the best, but it will remove more attic heat if it is near the ridge. (Personally, I prefer ridge vent)
You will need to cut a hole the size of the pipe then make a slit straight out to each side, to the size of the base plate. Now set the whirlybird on the roof below the hole and slide the base through the slits up to the pipe fitting the hole. Silicone under the lower side and screw it down; now silicone the up-slope half of the pipe and the two slits, go into the attic and silicone the up-slope half of the base, have someone to hold it in place (or install a 2 X 4 block between the rafters to hold it up), go back outside and put 2 screws into the plate from outside and cover all the screw heads with silicone.
My personal beef with whirllybirds is; they are not doing half what they appear to be doing, for some reason they attract black garbage bags and duct tape in winter months. If the ventilation is needed, then it is needed year-around. *Caution:* the metal will be very sharp, wear leather gloves while doing this work.
Glenn


----------



## HeadOn (Feb 19, 2007)

G'day Glennjanie

Awesome response, thx for the information.  I have a much clearer picture on what i have to do now.

Thx again Glennjanie


----------

